# Testing after trigger shot, is this BFP real???



## BrittasticTX

This cycle we finally decided to go to a reproductive specialist. He didn't waste time seeing if I am ovulating or not, he just jumped right into treatment. I took Letrozole CD 3-7 and late in the evening of CD 15 I gave myself an injection of 10,000 units of HCG after an ultrasound confirmed 2 large follicles on the right side. This was my first round of this and "testing it out" didn't even occur to me! Well, now I'm on CD 28, 13 days after the injection, and I just couldn't wait any longer!! I have never had a :bfp:, not even the kind you see when you squint a little! Today it was there. It was faint, but there was no mistaking it. 

Wondering how long you had to wait after a trigger shot to get an accurate result. I have an appointment for an U/S and blood test on Thursday, but three days can seem like an ETERNITY! My only plan right now is to test again tomorrow or Wednesday and see if its still there, getting darker or lighter, but anyone's past experiences would be appreciated!


----------



## MrsC8776

BrittasticTX said:


> This cycle we finally decided to go to a reproductive specialist. He didn't waste time seeing if I am ovulating or not, he just jumped right into treatment. I took Letrozole CD 3-7 and late in the evening of CD 15 I gave myself an injection of 10,000 units of HCG after an ultrasound confirmed 2 large follicles on the right side. This was my first round of this and "testing it out" didn't even occur to me! Well, now I'm on CD 28, 13 days after the injection, and I just couldn't wait any longer!! I have never had a :bfp:, not even the kind you see when you squint a little! Today it was there. It was faint, but there was no mistaking it.
> 
> Wondering how long you had to wait after a trigger shot to get an accurate result. I have an appointment for an U/S and blood test on Thursday, but three days can seem like an ETERNITY! My only plan right now is to test again tomorrow or Wednesday and see if its still there, getting darker or lighter, but anyone's past experiences would be appreciated!

I'm no expert but I have asked the same question and I think it can stay in the system for about 10 days. Looks like you are past that :thumbup: Do you have a pic of your BFP?

Good luck and hopefully its the real BFP!!!


----------



## rebekah05

I can't say about the shot but I am in the same boat as you. I took FRER and got the faint pink line but like yours, it is definitely there. Let's test again tomorrow and Wednesday and hope it sticks! Good luck to you!!! But from what I read about the shot I think it is out of your system by now.


----------



## BrittasticTX

Its so faint, it was nearly impossible to get a picture where it was even visible, but maybe you can see it in this one? In person there is no doubt, its def there!
 



Attached Files:







WP_000360.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 182


----------



## MrsC8776

I do see it!! I would try testing tomorrow and see if its any darker. Keep us updated 
:dust:


----------



## Mommyagain

Sounds promising! I would test again tomorrow and see what shows. 

I had a trigger shot 11/28. I had planned on testing it out. But my hpt I took today is as dark as it was the day i triggered.


----------



## WinterSong4

I see it too! Looks like a bfp, but I suggest taking a pink dye test for further confirmation. It looks positive to me, but blue dyes CAN be unreliable in that field. Take a frer and see where that goes :) yay!


----------



## gemcc

I too received 10k hcg trigger and tested post 11-13dpiui (14dp trigger) all showing positive. Good solid to faint lines) all on frer. Today 14dpiui (15dp trigger) two big fat negatives. I'm sooooo disappointed. All seven positives had me going. Having blood work done in two days. AF is scheduled to arrive today. So far cramping and lots of creamy, lotion like white cm. 
It's depressing!!!

I wish you the BFP. I really do!


----------



## BrittasticTX

Gemcc, I'm so sorry for you, but honestly that was just the reality check I needed! Everyone seems to test out by 10 days or so after trigger, so I was starting to get my hopes up. I'm actually glad to know that someone was still testing positive from the trigger 14 days after, it keeps me from getting to excited and then being disappointed. My blood test isn't til Thursday but I am having a lot of cramping, the test may not even be necessary... :(


----------



## gemcc

There's still a good chance you maybe a positive blood test. Keep your spirits high :) 
Good luck!


----------



## BrittasticTX

Just tested again (14 full days past trigger) and there is no doubt the line is darker this time! I've been having some horrendous cramps that feel exactly like menstral cramps, and I realize there's a chance that it could still be from the trigger shot. The first one was end of the day diluted, this one was FMU (I work nights, I sleep days, just to explain why my FMU is at 9 pm! :) ) 
Appointment with the RE in 13 hours...
 



Attached Files:







WP_000369.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 67


----------



## BrittasticTX

Of course I can't wait till morning, just took a FRER and its an obvious BFP! Its now been 14 days and 3 hours since my trigger shot! (yes I'm very specific) :haha: 

What do you girls think? Is this the real thing??

Sincerely,

Freaking the f-bomb out
 



Attached Files:







WP_000370.jpg
File size: 13.2 KB
Views: 77


----------



## gemcc

Yay super exciting!!!! :)


----------



## arj

BrittasticTX said:


> Of course I can't wait till morning, just took a FRER and its an obvious BFP! Its now been 14 days and 3 hours since my trigger shot! (yes I'm very specific) :haha:
> 
> What do you girls think? Is this the real thing??
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Freaking the f-bomb out


That test is picking up hCG hormone.... My sister in law has had fertility treatment over the last 6 years, and has only ever got 3 positives, 2 babies and one chemical pregnancy. At 14 days past a shot, its highly unlikely that you would be still that full of hormone to test positive, and this test is DARKER and STRONGER than the last one, its not getting weaker!!! :happydance: Get a blood test! I SO hope its a real BFP, you must keep us updated! When is :witch: due?


----------



## arj

Also, with all 3 pregnancies, I had premenstral cramps, bloating and felt like af was coming. (14 dpo today and got a bfp on monday, AF due tomorrow but she wont come! Better not anyway :grr: )!

We might be the same gestation! (im due 15th august) :flower:


----------



## BrittasticTX

Thanks arj! I'm going in the morning to the doc's (in 8 hours!) and I'm going to take this test with me haha. I was sure it was just from the trigger shot until I took this frer, its not like an "I have to squint to see it" line, its plain as day. I don't think it would be this dark from the trigger after 14 days. I am due to start later today or tomorrow

Congrats on your pregnancy, fx we can be preggo buddies!! :)

Oh and this is a much better picture of the same test, see how dark it is?
 



Attached Files:







WP_000372.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 52


----------



## arj

BrittasticTX said:


> Thanks arj! I'm going in the morning to the doc's (in 8 hours!) and I'm going to take this test with me haha. I was sure it was just from the trigger shot until I took this frer, its not like an "I have to squint to see it" line, its plain as day. I don't think it would be this dark from the trigger after 14 days. I am due to start later today or tomorrow
> 
> Congrats on your pregnancy, fx we can be preggo buddies!! :)
> 
> Oh and this is a much better picture of the same test, see how dark it is?

I did that same brand test and had the same dark second line and had a positive blood test! Yay! :friends:


----------



## chattyB

I'd put money on that being a true BFP! Apparently HGC has a half life of 12hrs (so says the POAS site) so I doubt there'd be much, if any HGC left after 14dpt. I'm thinking that it's a bean in there producing HGC now.

I'm gonna say "congratulations mama". Let us know how you go with your blood test!


----------



## BrittasticTX

Its confirmed! Dr said that the HCG from trigger shouldn't show up after more than 10 days, and he said that after seeing my ultrasound he has no doubt! 

First set of blood today, second on Friday. Already telling all of my family lol we are so excited!


----------



## lexx7

I was just trying to see if you had any luck with the Femara and it looks like you did :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Huge, huge congrats :hugs:

There has been no mention of me havnig any scans or monitoring whilst on the femara and no hcg shot - do I need these? Or can I just take femara?

Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy, birth and beautiful :baby:

:dust:


----------



## BrittasticTX

lexx7, our dr was very aggressive with treatment. This was only my first month with him and he didn't waste any time finding out if I'm ovulating or not, he just treated me as if I wasn't. I still have no idea why we had so much trouble getting pregnant on our own, but his method worked! If you don't get your BFP this cycle you might ask your doc about a trigger shot!


----------



## MrsCompass

Hello Britt - Congratulations on your BFP! That's great news!!! 

Your cycles reminds me of mine ... you're giving me some hope. I am also on my very first round of letrozole (2.5mg) and hcg shot (10,000). I also had 2 follicles on my left ovary and both released. 

I hope my TWW ends up with a happy ending like yours. I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## arj

Yay Britt that's great news! We can be bump buddies! After being so anxious about getting the baby in there, I bet in 9 months time we will be complaining that we want it out! 8 months is SUCH a long time, how am I going to wait that long! >.<

Ooh MrsCompass you might get super lucky and get twins :shock: FX for your bfp, keep us updated!


----------



## BrittasticTX

Mrs.Compass my fingers are crossed for you! Keep me updated! Maybe we'll both end up with twins!


----------



## Cjmttc

I had a faint second line at 13dp trigger but it turned out I was not pregnant, for 3 days I was testing and all of them came out positive and today I think I got my period, I have brown cm and period pain a little


----------

